# PCIe Network Adapter Not Detected



## H1erophant (Feb 18, 2011)

Relevant Hardware:
Mobo - MSI XPower MS-7666
Network Adapter - D-Link PCIe Wireless Xtreme N

This is a new build of mine and this is the last little bug to be ironed out. My network adapter is not being recognized by windows(it does not show up in device manager. The card has power as the LED on the back flashes consistently on and off. I have disabled the two on board ethernet ports so there should be no interference there. I have tried the card in at least two other PCIe slots and still nothing. I have tried installing the drivers but the setup program fails to find the card. The last thing I an think of to try is testing the card in another system but it might be a few days before I can make that happen. At least that might tell me if the card is DOA or if maybe it's my fault. Any thoughts, help or input will be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you tried it in other PC's and it still didn't work I would think it's a DOA card.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the only dlink i used the driver had to be installed before the card was installed


----------



## H1erophant (Feb 18, 2011)

Tried removing the card and booting up and installing the drivers. Unfortunately it tells me to install the hardware and click next. My intuition tells me that inserting the card while the computer is powered up is a pretty bad idea even though that is what the on-screen instructions are telling me to do. If it's safe to do I'll give that a shot, but I don't even think that will help the situation as the setup program looks the same as it did when I tried installing the drivers with the card in from boot. It gets to that one screen then when I hit next nothing happens.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you turn the computer off then install the card and boot up

you removed it from the device manager before you started?


----------



## H1erophant (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't remove it from the device manager as it never shows up there, I haven't been able to get device manager to detect it even once.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's not listed in Device Manager, there is likely a hardware issue (ie: faulty card).


----------

